# Where to find how to info on bridges?



## jeffczar (Mar 9, 2008)

Just starting out my layout want to plan ahead and have a signature bridge going in front of a waterfall. Don't really know where to start collecting data. Would appreciate any advice on different methods and pro's and con's of each from your experience (so I know what I'm getting into







). Thanks


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the bridge type will depend on the place where you want to cross... distance, pier placement, height, etc. Some will depend on what you see in your mind's eye when you think about the bridge.

To get a good start on what bridges look like, start with a Google search for "Railroad Bridges"... LOTS of photos out there.

Then you can begin to narrow down the type, based on reading the terminology about the bridges that appeal to you... Girder, Suspension, Truss, etc. Keep refining your Google search by adding the terms that describe what appeals to you. 

From that you can narrow it down some more based on the place you want to bridge.

Once you get it down to "THAT" bridge, I am sure folk here will have lots to suggest to you about materials and methods to use to build it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are interested in manufacturers of large scale bridges, I can recommend Eaglewings Iron Craft.


They manufactured two twin 6 foot steel bridges for our layout. Beautiful job, and a real crowd pleaser. Just wish I had a better photo:


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Try here: 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/trestle.html 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny, Ive just written an article on a bridge buiding method, you might find this useful 










The girderwork is from 25mm Facia trim. Its available in 5 metre length from facia and UVPC window suppliers (shockingly) for only £5. 

I used just over 2 bits for this bridge. 

I went looking for an alternative to styrene products like Plastitruct and Evergreen cos it's expensive once you start using a lot of it,
also this is stronger than styrene. 

The real boon is that this stuff is designed to be stuck together with Cyano. In this case I used the very low viscoucity "pink" flash glue.
It sticks in about 30 secs and after 5 mins or so I tried to part two test pieces and the plastic broke and the joint held. So its quick easy, 
in short this is all you need. 










I got the Mesh from an aquatic shop, its used to seperate big an baby fish so the latter dont get yummed. 

The top bit is left at 25mm angle, the bottom bit is cut lengthways so its about 13 by 13mm. You can use a par of compassess pressed 
against the edge of the angle to score a line along it. Do this 3 times and them cut with a Stanley or similar. Use this method to make 
the uprights also. 

The 12mm flat strip you can then score in half lengthways, 3 times should do it. Tke care not to go right through though.These will form 
the diagonal braces, cut them to the desired length and then fold them to a right angle and glue from top corner to opposite corner 
of the uprights 

Lastly cut some of the 12mm flat strip in half to make trim for the edge of the deck. 










Spray the whole lot with a rattle can of matt black or grey or what ever you want and add the track. Knock up a couple of abutments 
out of the same stuff with some brass contacts and you are there. 










A very quick and easy alternative to welding steel and alloy and so cheap. 




























The first one is about 4ft long and this next one is 6ft. The first one is def strong and rigid enough, we shall see about the arch ...... 










It will replace this rubbish bit of 3 by 3 which is my steam up area. 










later


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that second bridge Rodders. I shall have to have a try with that material, as I have a couple of bridges left to do.

Rod F.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great Rod

I made a simple girder bridge out of PVC downspout and plastruct angles and T's. It's not dramatic but it works well. The piers are cast concrete. I did a thread about it in the track and trestles forum












Eagle Wings Ironcraft does great stuff but it's not cheap.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

The Kalmbach book on 'Model Railroad Bridges and Trestles' is a good reasonable comprehensive book, mainly HO gauge but the plans can soon be expanded!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I just finished my first attempt to make a bridge. The hardest part was trying to decide what kind of bridge to make and how real looking you want to go with it. I decided to make a Howe Truss bridge and to make it look close to real but not perfect. My layout is more for the kids to play with and handle some bangin around so being perfect is not important to me.

The biggest piece of advice is to make it fun and be creative, put your own twist to it.










I did make it wider and taller than the real thing to allow for different size cars and allow for derailment issues. I have more pictures on my web site if you care to get a better look at it. 



http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry


----------



## jeffczar (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks alot guys I have been doing google searches for different bridges. I think I want to go with something metal looking (does not necessarily have to be metal just the style). I think this has helped give me some guidance. I just would like to do something that is fairly dramatic, but not overly complex. I will update when I get a little better idea of something I would like to imitate. I thank you for taking the time to share with me. This has been very helpful for me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, lots of good ideas here! I see some I'd like to duplicate.

Here is my bridge, made from cabinet shelf brackets and welding rod.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking for info on prototype and/or historic bridges try these: http://bridgehunter.com http://www.schellbridge.org http://pghbridges.com http://www.carrtracks.com/brdgndx.htm http://structsource.com/railroadbridge/main.htm http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected] http://www.catskillarchive.com/rrextra/brcoo0.Html http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollman_Truss_Railroad_Bridge 


If you are looking for model bridges try: http://www.americanscalebridge.com http://www.bridge-masters.com http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com http://www.gardentexture.com http://www.lonestarbridge.com http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com http://www.columbiajunction.com


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever built a concrete bridge? I'd love to make something like the below picture:


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen a couple of very simple multi-span concrete arch bridges on garden railroads. Nothing very complicated though.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also combine different types of bridges in to one bridge: 

















The steel portion of this bridge was made using a template. A template was made using 1/2" x 1/2" bar stock. The template is very simple: One hole at one end, then two holes at the other end. I don't recall now what the distances were, but I think the first hole to the second hole was about 12 inches, and the fist hole to the third hole was like 14". What we did was to cut two bars equal length ( I think we worked with 66"). Then, moving 3" in, we drilled the first through hole. A bolt was pushed through the lone template hole, the newly drilled hole, and a nut placed on the other side. Then, a new hole was drilled using the 2nd hole. This process continued until all the holes were drilled. The diagonal members had their holes drilled the same way, using the #1 and #3 holes for guides. The cross members of the bidge were drilled and tapped. Then. all the parts were assembled. The bridge fit together perfectly. 

The trestle portion was made in a similar fashion. One bent was made by hand, getting it all lined up. Once done, a template was created to hold the pieces as they were screwed together. Once the bents were made, it was a simple task to make the bridge deck. When this bridge was built in 1995, I used what was available, LGB flex track. That's where the bridge spacing came from. It was a simple matter to attach the bents together. 

For a simpler bridge, you can also use a piece of 8" channel:









Note, that bridge was not quite level, and was fixed. However, the beauty of the 8" channel is you can fill it with ballast, so you don't need to worry much about transitions on and off the bridge.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark is right. It is not at all Un-prototypical for a bridge over one space to be multiple types of spans. If you subscribe to TRAINS magazine, take a look at the photo on page 66 of the July 2008 issue. You can see a portion of it behind the arch bridge here:

http://freepages.history.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~jmohney/belle_vernon_bridge_mid_1950s_b.jpg 










Notice the two heights of the Howe truss type undergirder (tall over the water and short over land) and an under plate girder for the portion over the spindley iron girder towers over the land. Also note the concrete piers for the Howe portion and iron girder towers for the rest.

Makes one wonder just how many engineers worked on the design!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Steeeeve on 10/06/2008 4:03 PM
Has anyone ever built a concrete bridge? I'd love to make something like the below picture: 











Is that one of the bridges for the Lackawanna Railroad?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 10/07/2008 9:39 PM
Posted By Steeeeve on 10/06/2008 4:03 PM
Has anyone ever built a concrete bridge? I'd love to make something like the below picture: 











Is that one of the bridges for the Lackawanna Railroad?


Variously known as the Nicholson Viaduct or the Tunkhannock Creek Bridge or Tunkhannock Creek Viaduct.

See several photos at:

http://rides.webshots.com/album/560696567LWFyjn[\url]


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the Spears trestle ? I thought Howes were wooden with steel stays ?


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 10/08/2008 12:20 AM
Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 10/07/2008 9:39 PM
Posted By Steeeeve on 10/06/2008 4:03 PM
Has anyone ever built a concrete bridge? I'd love to make something like the below picture: 











Is that one of the bridges for the Lackawanna Railroad?


Variously known as the Nicholson Viaduct or the Tunkhannock Creek Bridge or Tunkhannock Creek Viaduct.

See several photos at:

http://rides.webshots.com/album/560... my house :)" align="absmiddle" border="0" />


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of a G Scale concrete bridge? I'm not even sure how you would make one!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steeeve,

The concrete ones I have seen use wood to make forms and big curved segments for the arch sections. To be honest, I think depending on how tall the bridge is to be would determine how it was made. I think it'd be a lot of rebar work first, then form making, then pouring, then finishing. 

I never saw this website before, and don't think this guy is on MLS, but check out the bridges on this railroad:
Finchfield and Wrensylvania RR


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

The Kalmbach book on bridges - 'Model Railroad Bridges & Trestles' has a plan of Western Pacific's 'North Fork' bridge - its a bit long - 1011 feet! The bridge itself is a 3 arch one, here is a link to a partial view of it 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/353030254_88716f0d7c.jpg?v=0


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search in the archives section of this web site. I know there are a couple of them there.


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

I did a few searches but didn't come up with anything. I might have to refine my search terms. 

I suspect it would be a very large project. I really like the bridge I pictured though (the one in Richmond). I'm also a fan of the Main Street station in Richmond (shown below). I don't think I've seen any models of it but I know at least one exists somewhere.


----------



## jeffczar (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought that the concrete would be very difficult to do, however I do like it alot. Do anyone know how difficult it is to make a bridge that looks like the Kinzua viaduct bridge that got wrecked. It would not need to be as tall as that but something along those lines?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,

Here's a picture from Wikipedia of what is left out there:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/eb/Kinzua_Bridge_panorama.jpg/800px-Kinzua_Bridge_panorama.jpg










It looks like you could use Garden Metal Models deck girder bridges and make the towers. Looks like the deck girders would go between the towers, which'd have their own track support. GMM makes the decking and handrails to go on top. 

Steeve: the only thing you'd HAVE to do if you make a model of those Richmond bridges is the Triple Crossing!










http://southern.railfan.net/ties/1950/50-4/three1.jpg


----------



## jeffczar (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I think that is a good idea. I am concerned about the towers and if I will have to weld them, which I have now real experience with, but I think I maybe able to find someone to help me. Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 10/09/2008 8:09 AM
Jeff,

Here's a picture from Wikipedia of what is left out there:

Steeve: the only thing you'd HAVE to do if you make a model of those Richmond bridges is the Triple Crossing! 









http://southern.railfan.net/ties/1950/50-4/three1.jpg


Yeah, I'd love to do the triple crossing. I eat at a place called "Bottoms Up Pizza" all the time which is right next to the triple crossing. You almost never see a train on the bottom and the above photo was staged  It is really cool though.

If I did a Richmond theme it would have Main Street Station (which is a few blocks from the triple cross), the triple cross, and the bridge of the james I pictured earlier. The Main Street Station would probably take the longest.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I ate at that Bottoms Up Pizza, and barely realized I was under the triple crossing!! Great pizza joint!


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Metal Models started to do development on steel towers to build a steel trestle like the Kinzua Viaduct but stopped because they determined it would be to costly. Eaglewings Ironcraft can do one like that without all the detail. If you want a concrete arch viaduct, Garden Metal Models had their prototype concrete arch bridge at the York train show. They have pictures of it on their web site. http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/viaduct/viaduct.htm Check it out.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Steeeeve,

To answer your original question, any stone bridges? Yes. Stoneworks specializes in products for stone structures. They have a couple of pamphlets on how to build stone bridges.
http://www.rrstoneworks.com/homepage.htm

Dave


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks! What a huge resource that is. 

All I need now is space, money, time, and a supportive wife and I'm good (actually the fiancee is taking me to a train show this weekend so I'm happy).


----------



## jeffczar (Mar 9, 2008)

I have found someone who is a friend of the family who I may talk with about trying to make the towers with less detail than the original towers, but will see I was afraid of the cost in just looking at some of the detail in those towers. Thanks for all the info it has really helped to guide me. I have gone to bridge on Lake James,NC that is part of the Clinchfield railroad. I think I could purchase the elements for that bridge, but it has a little of everything on it. I try to put a picture up.


----------

